

Combining HTTP and JavaScript APIs with python on google appengine  - wingi
http://united-coders.com/christian-harms/combining-http-and-javascript-apis-with-python-on-google-appengine

======
pwmanagerdied
Use a spell checker next time, each typo makes your articles less appealing.

